# Free: Java Fern & Red Tiger Lotus



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Just stripped my tank of tons of Java Fern (both small and large pieces) and a few pieces of Red Tiger Lotus.

If you are in the DFW area and want some, PM me, and we can work out the transportation.

Here are some pics of what all I pulled out (first 5 pictures):
http://photobucket.com/albums/v110/cbporter52/Planted Tank - 110g/Plants/


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Can't see pics...how big is the red tiger lotus?


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

the pieces I currently have out are fairly small (5 small leaves, but long stems). it doesn't take them long to take over the tank though 

here is a picture of one of my leaves from my largest piece of Lotus (8"x6") for an idea of how large they "can" get:









I am considering pulling out my largest Tiger Lotus (HUGE) from the back of my tank soon though. If you are willing to drive over here I will pull it out  I am wanting to try new plants soon so these have to go.

Call me if you consider it: 214-493-1676 (Cliff)


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

all plants are gone! thanks Rich!


----------

